# NodePacket, LLC - The Most Affordable SSD Accelerated & Pure SSD VPS's (HUGE Savings)!



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

*NodePacket LLC*

We're an all american backed company with services located in Buffalo, New York. Our vision is to provide bleeding edge hosting services, while maintaining a superior, solid, and happy customer service foundation. If you're not satisfied, then neither are we! NodePacket LLC has staff available and ready to assist you in any manner 24/7 365. 

For new customers, sign up today and receive an additional _*20% OFF Recurring!*_ Use Promo: *HappyHolidays*

*Datacenter and Network*

NodePacket LLC has it's servers located in ColoCrossings 2.9 Million Square Foot, Top of the line datacenter located in Buffalo, New York. Here are some brief facts about the Datacenter and Network.


Security Guards on Site 24/7 365.
100% Guaranteed Network Uptime
Premium Network Providers such as *Level 3*, *Telia*, and *nLayer.*
All Services are on a 1GBPS Uplink.
Test IP: *198.23.189.35*
Test Download: *http://198.23.189.35/100MB.zip*

*VPS Node Inforamtion & Facts*
Dual E3 or E5 Processor CPUs
RAID-10 Configurations with Western Digital Disk Drives and Samsung Solid State Drives
Redundant Power Supplies
OpenVZ with SolusVM
64-128GB RAM 
FREE Daily Backups
FREE Semi-Management
Multiple Operating System Choices (We will even do custom ones for Free)
We Guarantee a 99.9% Uptime! (If we don't meet this, we will credit you for any downtime!)
15 Day No Questions Asked Money Back Guarantee!
Have anymore questions? Email us now! [email protected]
*-----SSD Acceleted VPS-----*
_*--L25 Plan--*_


30GB RAID-10 Storage
500GB Premium Bandwidth
256MB Dedicated Ram
1IPv4 Address
1CPU Core
*$2.50/month - Order Now*
_*--L35 Plan--*_
60GB RAID-10 Storage
500GB Premium Bandwidth
256MB Dedicated Ram
1IPv4 Address
1CPU Core
*$5.00/month - Order Now*
_*--L45 Plan--*_
90GB RAID-10 Storage
1000GB Premium Bandwidth
1024MB Dedicated Ram
2IPv4 Address
2CPU Core
*$7.50/month - Order Now*
_*--L60 Plan--*_
120GB RAID-10 Storage
1000GB Premium Bandwidth
2048MB Dedicated Ram
2IPv4 Address
2CPU Core
*$10.00/month - Order Now*
_*--L85 Plan--*_
150GB RAID-10 Storage
2000GB Premium Bandwidth
4096MB Dedicated Ram
3IPv4 Address
3CPU Core
*$13.00/month - Order Now*
*-----Pure SSD VPS-----*
_*--G150 Plan--*_


15GB RAID-10 Storage
500GB Premium Bandwidth
256MB Dedicated Ram
1IPv4 Address
1CPU Core
*$4.00/month - Order Now*
_*--G280 Plan--*_
30GB RAID-10 Storage
500GB Premium Bandwidth
512MB Dedicated Ram
1IPv4 Address
1CPU Core
*$6.50/month - Order Now*
_*--G350 Plan--*_
45GB RAID-10 Storage
1000GB Premium Bandwidth
1024MB Dedicated Ram
2IPv4 Address
2CPU Core
*$10.00/month - Order Now*
_*--G550 Plan--*_
60GB RAID-10 Storage
1000GB Premium Bandwidth
2048MB Dedicated Ram
2IPv4 Address
2CPU Core
*$13.50/month - Order Now*
_*--G650 Plan--*_
75GB RAID-10 Storage
2000GB Premium Bandwidth
4096MB Dedicated Ram
3IPv4 Address
3CPU Core
*$17.00/month - Order Now*
Is there another provider that beats our pricing? Do you need a more customized plan to fit your specific needs? NO Problem! Contact our *Sales* department today and we _promise _we can get you setup and satisfied! 
*Addons & Licensing*


cPanel/WHM License: $13.00 a Month (Free Install and Configuration)
Softaculous Script Installer: $1.50 per month
Additional IPv4 Addresses: $1.50 Per IP
Additional CPU Core: $7.50 per core.
Space & Bandwidth: Contact Us 
Have any other questions? We're standing by to answer! Just contact the sales department and we will get you up to date shortly after! We look forward to having you as a valued customer, so rather than wait... *Get signed up today!*


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

It's the Holidays and we want all new clients from VPSBoard to receive and exclusive offer! Use the Promo: *VPSBOARDROCKS *and receive *75% off* your first month!


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 26, 2013)

A couple of points:

1) Dual E3?

2) New York City?  What's the address of the DC?


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

Colocrossing in New York. Exclude my typing. That was meant for only Dual E5's . DC Info here: http://colocrossing.com/datacenter/newyork/ny1


----------



## serverian (Dec 26, 2013)

You are not in that DC  You are in Buffalo.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

serverian said:


> You are not in that DC  You are in Buffalo.


SOME were, everything is now being set up in the New York one.

EDIT: Unless we are playing tic-tac-toe with different locations.


----------



## serverian (Dec 26, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> SOME were, everything is now being set up in the New York one.
> 
> EDIT: Unless we are playing tic-tac-toe with different locations.


Your test IP is in Buffalo. What's the test IP in NYC?


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 26, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> SOME were, everything is now being set up in the New York one.
> 
> EDIT: Unless we are playing tic-tac-toe with different locations.


Was going to say your IP was buffalo.  But that's great you're in NYC with some services.  Do you have a test IP?  I didn't realise CC still had a presence in 111.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, It appears that everything that we have doesn't match what we requested, Updated. Buffalo it is. It was confusing on multiple ends.

Update: As for now, the services are in Buffalo until I can speak with a couple people about this. Thanks for the assistance others.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 26, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> Well, It appears that everything that we have doesn't match what we requested, Updated. Buffalo it is. It was confusing on multiple ends.
> 
> Update: As for now, the services are in Buffalo until I can speak with a couple people about this. Thanks for the assistance others.


Well Buffalo is pretty good I hear since cogent was dropped and XO added.

To help save you some time I've listed the edits needed to your post below:

1) We're an all american backed company with services located in New York --> *We're an all american backed company with services located in Buffalo*

2) NodePacket LLC has it's servers located in ColoCrossings 2.9 Million Square Foot, Top of the line datacenter located in New York City, New York. Here are some brief facts about the Datacenter and Network. --> *NodePacket LLC has it's servers located in ColoCrossings 22 thousand Square Foot  datacenter located in Buffalo, New York. Here are some brief facts about the Datacenter and Network.*

3) Premium Network Providers such as Level 3, Telia, and nLayer. --> *Premium Network Providers such as Level 3, Telia, and XO.*


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

Virtovo said:


> Well Buffalo is pretty good since cogent was dropped and XO added.
> 
> To help save you some time I've listed the edits needed to your post below:
> 
> ...


Thank you . If I could edit, I would. I am talking with a couple others whom assured me otherwise but clearing up everything. Thanks again.


----------



## Virtovo (Dec 26, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> Thank you . If I could edit, I would. I am talking with a couple others whom assured me otherwise but clearing up everything. Thanks again.


You're welcome.  Hope you get everything sorted out!


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 26, 2013)

Ask them to fix your AUP / Terms of Service page(s) too. They just dangle a ugly 404 in front of my face. Since this was so cheap I wanted to know if IRCDs were allowed...although, I did promise myself no more VPSes (only dedis). I might break this promise, not sure. Three bucks a month for Buffalo location might be worth it.

It's either that or VPSDime for me. At any rate, you might want to have those pages taken care of.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 26, 2013)

k0nsl said:


> Ask them to fix your AUP / Terms of Service page(s) too. They just dangle a ugly 404 in front of my face. Since this was so cheap I wanted to know if IRCDs were allowed...although, I did promise myself no more VPSes (only dedis). I might break this promise, not sure. Three bucks a month for Buffalo location might be worth it.
> 
> It's either that or VPSDime for me. At any rate, you might want to have those pages taken care of.


Thanks. We actually just switched over to CodeIgniter and have been having a couple issues with the .HTACCESS and Routing, but are getting those solved. Nothing is wrong with having several VPS's though . Like it said above, everything is either SSD Cached or Pure SSD!

Edit: WHMCS Was messing it up! Fixed. IRC Is allowed.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

> Ask them to fix your AUP / Terms of Service page(s) too. They just dangle a ugly 404 in front of my face.


You also might want to ask them to fix the author attribution on the plagiarized article _"What is IPv6 and why does it matter" _ on your blog which incorrectly lists "NodePacket staff" as the author of the article.. You need to give the author (Hayley Tsukayama, Washington Post tech columnist) whose work you "borrowed" credit for her writing.  If you're going to use a copyrighted article in its entirety you should also contact the Washington Post's permissions and licensing department. to request permission to republish their article on your blog.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry if I confuse it, but you do mean *NodePacket’s* blog, right?  :wacko:

Just checking in case I misunderstood you because I don't believe I've got this article on my blog. Thanks.

[*EDIT:* correct spelling mistake.]



DomainBop said:


> You also might want to ask them to fix the author attribution on the plagiarized article _"What is IPv6 and why does it matter" _ on your blog which incorrectly lists "NodePacket staff" as the author of the article.. You need to give the author (Hayley Tsukayama, Washington Post tech columnist) whose work you "borrowed" credit for her writing.  If you're going to use a copyrighted article in its entirety you should also contact the Washington Post's permissions and licensing department. to request permission to republish their article on your blog.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 27, 2013)

k0nsl said:


> Sorry if I confuse it, but you do mean *NodePacket’s* blog, right?  :wacko:
> 
> Just checking in case I misunderstood you because I don't believe I've got this article on my blog. Thanks.
> 
> [*EDIT:* correct spelling mistake.]


Yes, I meant NodePacket's blog  The article appears to have been deleted after I posted this morning.

Google cache copy of the article I was referring to:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:MA8ZYD-Iqy4J:nodepacket.com/blog/ipv6-matter/+ipv6+site:nodepacket.com&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=hk

Google search:



> What is IPv6 and why does it matter? - NodePacket Blog
> nodepacket.com/blog/ipv6-matter/‎
> 
> 
> Dec 11, 2013 - A couple paragraphs explaining what exactly ipv6 is compared to ipv4 and why it matters to you.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

Well that was quick!  The HudsonValleyHost reseller provider who thought their nodes were in NYC when they were really in Buffalo is no more.

From their home page:



> NodePacket has been acquired by Ethernet Servers. If you had an active service with NodePacket, you should have received an email with full information.



They just had an offer on DailyServerDeals.com last week advertising a $30 E3-1240 16GB RAM server....

Chronology:

10/23/13: domain registered by old owner

12/3/13: domain sold to nodepacket Tim on WHT for the cost of a large pizza without toppings

12/26/13:  our server is in Buffalo? really, we thought it was in NYC!!! (I'm assuming instructions on traceroutes are not included in the 10 step solushostinabox tutorial)

mid-March 2014 "Company" Sold!


----------



## D. Strout (Mar 20, 2014)

At the time of the DSD offer, their SSL certificate was expired. Still is, of course. Also, FWIW, I found this on LET from back in January.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> At the time of the DSD offer, their SSL certificate was expired. Still is, of course. Also, FWIW, I found this on LET from back in January.


They were using a 90-day Comodo EssentialSSL trial certificate. validity date 12/3/13 (the day he bought the domain on WHT) to 3/3/14.  The organizational unit on their SSL was listed as "Free SSL"


----------

